# brand new nokia n95 $350usd , ps3 $300usd , ipod 80gb $160usd



## wazzyoo (27 Février 2007)

WAZZYOO WORLD LIMITED

Email : wazzyoo_inc@yahoo.com
wazzyoo_inc@hotmail.com

NEW GSM PHONES/PDA - UNBEATABLE PRICES WE ARE CERTIFIED WHOLESALERS OF
VARIOUS GSM MOBILE PHONES AT VERY AFFORDABLE PRICES ATTACH IS OUR VERY
CURRENT PRICE LIST OF GSM PHONES FOR YOURREFERENCE ALL PHONES/PDA ARE
BRAND NEW SIM FREE/OPEN LINES/UNLOCK.

We are mobile phones wholesalers and we do sale in pieces to enhance
our sales.We deals on all brands and models of mobile phones such as
Nokia,Motorola,Samsung,Sony Ericsson,Sagem, Nextel,Sidekick
II,Sprint,Ipods, Laptops, Mp3 players etc at very cheap prices.
We are using this medium to reach interested buyers of mobile phones.Do kindly reply back if you are interested. THE KINDS OF MOBILE PHONES ARE LISTED BELOW:

ps3 for .....................$300usd
xbox 360 for.............$250usd
Nintendo wii.............$250usd
psp for .....................$130usd

NOKIA 6230 for........$130usd
NOKIA 6230i for.......$140usd
NOKIA 6260 For........$130usd
NOKIA 9300 For........$130usd
NOKIA 9500 For........$140usd
NOKIA 7610 For........$150usd
NOKIA 6680 For........$130usd
NOKIA 6682 For........$140usd
NOKIA 7650 For........$150usd
NOKIA E60 for.........$150usd
NOKIA E61 for.........$155usd
NOKIA E70 for.........$160usd
NOKIA 8800 For........$150usd
NOKIA N70 For.........$130usd
NOKIA N80 For.........$140usd
NOKIA N90 For.........$160usd
NOKIA N91 For.........$170usd
NOKIA N92 For.........$180usd
NOKIA N93 For.........$230usd
NOKIA N95 For.........$350usd

SIDEKICK 2 for........$120usd
SIDEKICK 3 for........$160usd

SAMSUNG D600 For......$120usd
SAMSUNG D720 For......$130usd
SAMSUNG D730 For......$135usd
SAMSUNG D800 FOR......$135usd
SAMSUNG D820 For......$140usd
SAMSUNG Z500 For......$150usd

SONY ERICSSON K700i For......$130usd
SONY ERICSSON k750i For......$140usd
SONY ERICSSON W800i For......$150usd
Sony Ericsson W810i For......$155usd
Sony Ericsson W900i For......$160usd
Sony Ericsson W950i For......$180usd
Sony Ericsson S700i For......$140usd
SONY ERICSSON P900  For......$140usd
Sony Ericsson P910i For......$150usd
Sony Ericsson p990i For......$170usd
Sony Ericsson: Z1010 For.....$160usd

MOTOROLA RAZOR V3 for........$130usd
MOTOROLA RAZOR V6 FOR........$140usd
MOTOROLA SLVR  L7 For........$140usd
MOTOROLA SLVR  V8 For........$150usd
MOTOROLA A1000 For...........$160usd
MOTOROLA A1010 For...........$200usd
MOTOROLA MPX 220 For........ $120usd
MOTOROLA MPX 300 For........ $140usd

Apple 4 GB iPod Nano......................$60 usd
Apple 20 GB iPod photo....................$40 usd
Apple 30 GB iPod Video....................$80 usd
Apple 60 GB video ipod....................$140 usd
Apple 80 GB video ipod.....................$160usd

Sony VAIO SR17 - PIII 700 MHz - 10.4" TFT
Specs: Intel Pentium III (700 MHz), 128 MB SDRAM, 3.1 lbs, 10.4 in TFT active matrix, Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition for $330usd.

Sony VAIO K14 - P4 2.8 GHz - 15" TFT
Specs: Intel Pentium 4 (2.8 GHz), 512 MB DDR SDRAM, 7.3 lbs, 15 in TFT active matrix, Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition for $430usd.

Sony VAIO FRV35 - P4 2.66 GHz - 15" TFT
Specs: Intel Pentium 4 (2.66 GHz), 512 MB DDR SDRAM, 7.7 lbs, 15 in TFT active matrix, Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition for $440usd.

Sony VAIO A140 - Pentium M 1.5 GHz - 15.4" TFT
Specs: Intel Pentium M (1.5 GHz), 512 MB DDR SDRAM, 7.3 lbs, 15.4 in TFT active matrix, Microsoft Windows XP Professional for $450usd

Sony VAIO A230B - Pentium M 725 1.6 GHz - 15" TFT
Specs: Intel Pentium M (1.6 GHz), 256 MB DDR SDRAM, 7.1 lbs, 15 in TFT active matrix, Microsoft Windows XP Professional for $540usd.

Sony VAIO A130P - Pentium M 1.5 GHz - 15" TFT
Specs: Intel Pentium M (1.5 GHz), 512 MB DDR SDRAM, 7.1 lbs, 15 in TFT active matrix, Microsoft Windows XP Professional for $560usd.

Sony VAIO A230B - Pentium M 715 1.5 GHz - 15" TFT
Specs: Intel Pentium M (1.5 GHz), 256 MB DDR SDRAM, 7.1 lbs 15 in TFT active matrix, Microsoft Windows XP Professional for $460usd.

Sony VAIO A130P - Pentium M 715 1.5 GHz - 15" TFT
Specs: Intel Pentium M (1.5 GHz), 512 MB DDR SDRAM, 7.1 lbs, 15 in TFT active matrix, Microsoft Windows XP Professional for $530usd.

Sony VAIO A240P - Pentium M 725 1.6 GHz - 15.4" TFT
Specs: Intel Pentium M (1.6 GHz), 512 MB DDR SDRAM, 7.3 lbs, 15.4 in TFT active matrix, Microsoft Windows XP Professional for $470usd.

Sony VAIO FS690 Notebook
The Sony VAIO VGN-FS series offers an adequate array of features; however, the models we tested didn't deliver enough performance to justify their premium price. (03/31/2005). Specs: Intel Celeron M (1.4 GHz), 256 MB DDR SDRAM, 15.4 in TFT active matrix, Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition for $495usd,

Sony VAIO VGN-B100B02 offers all the features and performance a business user needs, but it lags on battery life, and it isn't the cheapest option available. (02/01/2005). Specs: Intel Pentium M (1.5 GHz), 512 MB DDR SDRAM, 5.1 lbs, 14.1 in TFT active matrix, Microsoft Windows XP Professional for $500usd.

Sharp Actius MC24 (PCMC24) PC Notebook
AMD Athlon XP-M 1.8 GHz, 512 MB RAM, 60 GB hard drive, 12.1 in. XGA TFT LCD, CD-RW/DVD-ROM, Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, 5.0, for 400usd.

Sharp Actius MP30 (PCMP30P) PC Notebook
Read 3 Epinions reviews
Transmeta Efficeon TM8800 1.6 GHz, 512 MB RAM, 40 GB hard drive, 10.4 in. XGA TFT LCD, CD-RW/DVD-ROM, Microsoft Windows XP Home for $720usd.

Sharp Mebius PC-CV50F - TM8600 1 GHz - RAM 256 MB - HD 20 GB - LAN 802.11b - Win XP Home - 7.2" TFT ... PC Notebook for $800usd.

Toshiba Satellite P35-S609 (PSP30U-01Q001) PC Notebook
Intel Pentium 4 3.2 GHz, 512 MB RAM, 80 GB hard drive, 17 in. WXGA TFT Active Matrix, DVD±RW/CD-RW, Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition for $570usd.

Toshiba Satellite M35X-S163 (PSA72U-2KS00U) PC Notebook
Intel Celeron M 1.4 GHz, 512 MB RAM, 60 GB hard drive, 15.4 in. WXGA TFT Active Matrix, CD-RW/DVD-ROM, Microsoft Windows XP Professional for $345usd.

Toshiba Satellite M55-S135 (PSM50U02L01C) PC Notebook
Intel Celeron M 1.5 GHz, 512 MB RAM, 80 GB hard drive, 14 in. WXGA TFT Active Matrix, DVD±RW, Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, for $380usd.

Toshiba Satellite M55-S329 (PSM50U05X01V) PC Notebook
Intel Pentium M 1.86 GHz, 512 MB RAM, 100 GB hard drive, 14 in. WXGA TFT Active Matrix, Dual Layer DVD±RW, Microsoft Windows XP H for $560usd.

Toshiba Satellite M45-S265 (PSM40U07V001) PC Notebook
Intel Pentium M 1.6 GHz, 512 MB RAM, 100 GB hard drive, 15.4 in. WXGA TFT Active Matrix, DVD±RW, Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition for $480usd.

Toshiba Qosmio F25-AV205 (PQF20U015009) PC Notebook
Intel Pentium M 1.86 GHz, 1 GB RAM, 100 GB hard drive, 15.4 in. WXGA TFT Active Matrix, DVD±RW/CD-RW, Microsoft Windows XP Media for $800usd.

Toshiba Satellite M55-S139 (PSM53U00K008) PC Notebook
Intel Celeron M 1.6 GHz, 512 MB RAM, 80 GB hard drive, 14 in. WXGA TFT Active Matrix, Dual Layer DVD±RW, Microsoft Windows XP Home for $450usd.

Toshiba Portege S100-S113TD (PPS10U01K00X) PC Notebook
Intel Pentium M 1.73 GHz, 256 MB RAM, 40 GB hard drive, 14.1 in. XGA TFT LCD, CD-RW/DVD-ROM, Microsoft Windows XP Professional, 4 for $540usd.

Toshiba Satellite M55-S325 (PSM50U01Z00W) PC Notebook
Intel Pentium M 1.73 GHz, 512 MB RAM, 100 GB hard drive, 14 in. WXGA TFT Active Matrix, DVD±RW, Microsoft Windows XP Professional for $460usd.

Toshiba Libretto U100 (PLU10U00901J) PC Notebook
Intel Pentium M 1.2 GHz, 512 MB RAM, 60 GB hard drive, 7.2 in. WXGA TFT Active Matrix, DVD±RW, Microsoft Windows XP Professional for $810usd.

Panasonic Toughbook W4 (CFW4GWCZZBM) PC Notebook
Intel Pentium M 1.2 GHz, 512 MB RAM, 40 GB hard drive, 12.1 in. XGA TFT Active Matrix With Touchscreen, CD-RW/DVD-ROM, Microsoft for $820usd.

Panasonic Toughbook 51 (CF51LCCDDBM) PC Notebook
Intel Pentium M 1.73 GHz, 256 MB RAM, 40 GB hard drive, 15 in. TFT Active Matrix, CD-RW/DVD-ROM, Microsoft Windows XP Professional for $610usd
Email :wazzyoo_inc@yahoo.com
wazzyoo_inc@hotmail.com

WE PROVIDE A GOOD AND FAST SERVICES, OUR SHIPPMENT IS WITHIN
48HRS.

THANKS,
REGARD,
MANAGEMENT.
+2348065801607


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Février 2007)

Il y en a marre, de ce genre de pollution...


----------

